# Was sorting out my photos.



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

More


----------



## viwwo (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, they are great. Love the yellow/orange guy. What do you use?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, what type of Cory was that in the second or third picture I think?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Wow, what type of Cory was that in the second or third picture I think?


The one out of focus is _Corydorus pygmaeus_. The one in focus is _Corydoras habrosus_.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice photos!

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

freph said:


> The one out of focus is _Corydorus pygmaeus_. The one in focus is _Corydoras habrosus_.


Yeah what he said. 

Thanks guys. 

I use my olympus E410 dslr.


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

Great photos! My favorite is the Angel with fry.


----------

